# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Drawing a Woman's Face

## Crunk Sinatra

I need help... every time I try to draw a woman, she comes out looking like a drag queen version of the girl I'm trying to draw.  It's like a woman's form and clothing but a man's face.  If I were drawing Chyna from the WWF it wouldn't be a problem, but I want to try and draw normal women.  Any tips on drawing women's faces?  Proportions?  Differences from a man's face?

----------


## Shift

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=r...natomy&order=9 this may help. There are a lot of books on human anatomy that can help you out. Comparing the trademarks of a male vs female face, with the two next to each other, may help.

----------


## slayer

Well, I draw anime stuff, but the way I draw people's faces is by starting out with a circle, then drawing a sort of V shape under it. Then I add guide lines and start drawing the eyes, mouth, nose, etc...

----------


## eppy

Bigger lips. More eye lashes. Smaller eyebrows. Smaller nose. Makeup.  Cheek bones?

----------


## deepsleep

> If I were drawing Chyna from the WWF it wouldn't be a problem



Lol'd,
I have the same exact problem. All the girls i draw look like men.
all the men i draw look like girls.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It is a lot easier to draw men for me, too.  They often have more wrinkles, angles, and facial hair (hopefully more facial hair  ::shock:: )  When you draw a woman, remember less is more.  Keep just a hint of a smooth, gradient on her skin, draw attention away from the nose, and overemphasize her eyes.   I don't mean you should draw her eyes all huge like an anime.  Just place focus on them with sharper detail, a more central role in the composition, or a sparkle.

----------

